

Jerry Brown vetoes privacy bill for California - bifrost
http://rt.com/usa/california-privacy-bill-law-520/

======
afhof
Before you make a knee-jerk decision about this, read the (very short) bill
here:
[http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/11-12/bill/sen/sb_1401-1450/sb...](http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/11-12/bill/sen/sb_1401-1450/sb_1434_bill_20120409_amended_sen_v98.html)

\----

There seems to be a number of other provisions in this bill that the original
article glossed over, specifically surrounding disclose of the number of
warrants used. Why law enforcement is so squeamish about releasing numbers is
mystifying. Is there some legitimate reason to not be forthcoming?

~~~
amirmc
> "Why law enforcement is so squeamish about releasing numbers is mystifying."

Perhaps because once you release numbers, there are many ways others can use
them to make you look bad/incompetent. I'm not justifying this position,
merely pointing out a possible opinion.

------
rbanffy
This may be a little bit off-topic, but did anyone else notice we are reading
a lot of news about the US from a news site in Russia?

As someone who grew up during the cold war, this sure feels weird...

~~~
protomyth
Reason.tv (Reason magazine's video site) post videos from shows that their
staff / contributors appear on. It has been interesting seeing the number of
times RT has shown up. Weird world where libertarians appear on Russian owned
media.

~~~
bifrost
It is pretty funny, I got tuned into RT about 6-7 years ago because they
actually carried US-libertarian oriented stories. I suspect its because
they're former enemies of the western world, can't let a good story go to
waste. I also like DeutscheWelle, but they're a bit more polite.

------
jnorthrop
This is a story from last October. Why is it being posted now?

~~~
greenyoda
I'd guess it's related to the renewed interest in privacy prompted by
Snowden's recent disclosures of the NSA's activities. It's interesting to see
that it's not just the NSA that wants to do warrantless surveillance of U.S.
citizens. (See also the recent articles about all the local governments that
are scanning license plates and archiving the data on where everyone has
been.)

